# Unable to Record to Magnavox MWR10D6



## Totenmaske (Feb 15, 2008)

I recently purchased a Magnavox MWR10D6 to experiment with recording some shows I want to keep off of my DTV R15 300 unit.

I have DTV running into the R15 - then out to the Magnavox DVD Recorder - then out to the TV.

EVERY show I try to record I get the same error message "This program is not allowed to be recorded". I even get the same error when trying to record "live" TV (Seinfeld).

I've read through tons of forum posts that say all you have to do is hook up your VCR/DVDR to the R15 unit, hit play on the R15 and then record on the DVDR...but it doesn't seem to be working for me. How much of the DTV programming has "Copy Never" protection or is it another issue?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Where exactly are you getting that error message? Is it popping up on the screen when you try to do playback or when you are recording? Is the program still displaying on the TV along with this message?

You can also try setting up the input on the recorder to take the output from your TV. For all purposes, you'll be going from the R15 to TV to Recorder. You could then also have the output from the Recorder back to the TV so that you can then watch stuff from the Recorder. Give that setup a try and see what happens.

As much as I can tell, once the signal has been decoded by the R15 and is sent out of the receiver, it is just a simple digital signal that can be grabbed by anything. It's not as if the TV then gets the signal and has to decode it.

- Merg


----------



## Totenmaske (Feb 15, 2008)

Merg,

Thanks for the reply...

It happens right when I hit record. The program still plays in the background but the DVDR refuses to record anything and responds with that error message.

I can't seem to find any video outs on my RCA HDTV either (just audio).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Totenmaske said:


> Merg,
> 
> Thanks for the reply...
> 
> ...


What is the model of your TV?

- Merg


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Toten -- Merg is not quite correct. Some programs have digital rights information coded in them (You may have encountered this if you try to record from a DVD to VCR, or from one DVD player to another).

But you shouldn't run into this issue recording Seinfeld (and quite honestly, I have never seen this issue with any DirecTV programming, though I imagine you may see it with PPV movies).

How is your R15 video hooked up to the DVD recorder (i.e., coax, S-vid, composite-yellow, or component-RBG)? How is the audio hooked up? Is there anything inbetween the R15 and the DVD recorder?

Quite honestly, this sounds like an issue with the DVD Recorder. Go through their settings. You may have to contact Magnavox.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a Magnavox DVD recorder and have never seen this in hundreds of recordings.

My DVD recorder is connected via S-Video. Maybe it happens on a different input?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I have a Magnavox DVD recorder and have never seen this in hundreds of recordings.
> 
> My DVD recorder is connected via S-Video. Maybe it happens on a different input?


I've seen a couple posts in the past where people have gotten similar messages/errors. A reboot of the R15 corrected the problem in those cases. Have you tried that?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Upstream said:


> Toten -- Merg is not quite correct. Some programs have digital rights information coded in them (You may have encountered this if you try to record from a DVD to VCR, or from one DVD player to another).


Sorry, I realize my error in that previous post. Yes the digital rights information can be passed on and the DVD recorder will recognize that and not allow the recording. But, like Upstream mentioned, you shouldn't be having that issue with the shows you are trying to record.

- Merg


----------



## Totenmaske (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guys...a reboot of the R15 unit worked!

Didn't get that tip by doing a Google search for the issue


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Merg said:


> As much as I can tell, once the signal has been decoded by the R15 and is sent out of the receiver, it is just a simple digital signal that can be grabbed by anything. It's not as if the TV then gets the signal and has to decode it.


All outputs of the R15 are decidedly analog.

Flagging doesn't depend on whether the content is delivered via digital or analog. If the R15 is adding flags to content that doesn't come with it, then you need to call DIRECTV and ask them what gives. If your recorder is giving similar results with the output of its tuner or your TV line outs, then you need to have a talk with its manufacturer.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Upstream said:


> Quite honestly, this sounds like an issue with the DVD Recorder.


I should have known better. It is always an issue with the R15. 

Well, I'm glad to OP got the problem solved.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Totenmaske said:


> Thanks guys...a reboot of the R15 unit worked!
> 
> Didn't get that tip by doing a Google search for the issue


I don't know why a reboot would fix it, but like I said, it's worked in the past. Glad you've got it working.


----------

